# Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern



## ThoRe82 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo bin seit letztem jahr Neuling im Meefoangeln.
Habe mir gleich mal wathose, ne Balzer Diabolo VI Meerforelle und ne 3000red arc mit ner 10er u.12er geflochtenen besorgt.

Also ab ans/ins wasser. mein Angelgebiet war die ostsee bei Neustadt (genauergesagt Klinikum).
War das Jahr etwas 6-7 mal los (je 2-3 stunden)aber leider ohne erfolg mal abgesehen von 2 hornis.

Habe sicher schon etwas übers Mefoangeln gelesen und weiß auch dass man viel geduld und ausdauer haben muß.

wollte aber mal fragen ob ich etwas falsch mache, ob ich dort überhaupt ne mefo oder zumindest ne dorsch erwischen könnte und wie ich zu verfahren habe.
Was sind so die Grundlagen.

vielen dank für jeden Beitrag


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



ThoRe82 schrieb:


> Habe sicher schon etwas übers Mefoangeln gelesen und weiß auch dass man viel geduld und ausdauer haben muß.


 
Noch mehr Geduld haben. Die Meerforelle ist nun mal der Fisch der 1000 Würfe und mehr.


----------



## k-bay (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

öfter angeln gehn! wer viel angelt, fängt auch viel!


----------



## ThoRe82 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

ja richtig genau auf diese aussagen habe ich gewartet:q
(meine zeit ist aber leider auch begrenzt bzw habe leider nicht so viel wie ich gerne möchte.)

das weiß ich aber auch, trotzdem danke


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



ThoRe82 schrieb:


> Hallo bin seit letztem jahr Neuling im Meefoangeln.
> 
> 
> Habe sicher schon etwas übers Mefoangeln gelesen und weiß auch dass man viel geduld und ausdauer haben muß.
> ...


----------



## goeddoek (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Na, ja - wenn Du *nicht* die generellen Anfängerfehler machst, bleibt wirklich nur, Geduld zu haben 

Zu den Anfängerfehlern:

- mit Wathosen *kann* man ins Wasser, sollte man aber erst, nachdem man den Nahbereich ordentlich und konzentiert abgefischt hat. Sieht man immer wieder: ran an'n Strand und rein in die Fluten|bigeyes Ist nachvollziehbar, weil man ja heiß aufs Angeln ist. 'ne ganze Menge Mefos hat man dann aber mit Sicherheit verjagt |bigeyes Also erst 15 -20 Würfe ( wichtig: auch ruhig mal quer zum Ufer ) machen und dann - wenn man auf 'ne Sandbank kommen kann rauswaten. Ansonsten nicht die Zeit mit "rumgewate" verplempern, sondern am Ufer Strecke machen. One Step, one Cast 

- Vertrauen in den Köder ( also nicht alle naselang wechseln, geht ab von deiner Angelzeit )

- Spinnstops sind klasse, zwischendurch aber auch gerne den Köder sehr schnell führen. So schnell wirst Du nicht kurbeln / einstrippen können, wie 'ne Mefo schwimmt |supergri

Und - gucken, gucken, gucken ! Alles, was das Gesamtbild unterbricht ( Landzungen, Wassereinläufe, Netzpfähle, Sandbänke etc. ) konzentriert abfischen. 10 min gucken sind manchmal wichtiger als 'ne Stunde zu fischen 

Ansonsten: knæk og bræk #h

Edith ;-)  Der Mekelnbörger war schneller ;-)


----------



## holzwurm (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

moin noch was von mir.....

was du von zu hause machen kannst .

1. www.windfinder.com ( europe " klick" und dann Deutschland "klick" dann den strand auswählen "klick" )
da kannst du sehen ob und wie stark der wind zum strand kommt ( ob du ablandig,auflandig usw fischen möchtest ,zudem noch luftdruck usw )

2.www.bsh.de ( Baden u Mehr "klick" UND Strömung "klick"


3.www.pegelonline.de / http://www.pegelonline.wsv.de/gast/karte/standard;jsessionid=000269F249D517C9D18DB046258FC34E
wenn du da bist und den strand ausgesucht hast siehst du ein fenster in dem "galgenlinie" steht , darauf kannst du gehen und so daten sehen ,,,,,, 

4.Strand aussuchen und hin.

versuche mal ne springerfliege so ca 30cm über dem "Blinker" 
zur Zeit würde ich ne Polarmagnus o.ä nehmen.
nimm aber einen knoten der sich auf der schnur zum köder bewegen kann um hänger zu verhindern wenn die mefo ne flucht ins kraut unternimmt und wenn du sie in den kescher führst ist sonst viel. der blinker eher im kescher als die mefo.

was die strände angeht wird dir keiner hier sagen wo er gefangen hat da die meisten dann "ANGST" haben das die anderen mefo fischer sich dan zu IHREN strand auf m weg machen.
mir ist es egal da ich meistens nieee einen strand  hintereinander anfahre....

viel glück und die saison wird dir schon fisch bringen 
denk dran die erste mefo darf wieder ins wasser denn du willst ja neptun nicht verärgern.....:q


----------



## stefan08 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein:q

wenn welche da sind und in beißlaune sind hast du auch erfolg#6
du kannst deine Chancen nur verbessern in dem du
nach Wind,Wassertemparatur,Strömungsverhältnissen 
ausschau hälst#6
Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern ,wo ein Älterer Mann
mit Gummistiefeln und einem Pilkstock |supergriund einer riesen Rolle und dicker fetten Monoschnur und ein Rot-Schwarzen Snap Blinker, am Strand Weissenhaus stand und vom Ufer ca.30meter ausgeworfen hat und nach paar min. einen dicken fetten Überspringer von Ü80cm ,aus dem Wasser gezogen hat und über Beide Ohren gestrahlt hat!
da kann ich nur sagen.Richtige Zeit und richtiger Ort oder besser richtige stelle#6
Ich habe schon öfter solche sachen erlebt,wo ich nur blöd geschaut habe|bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



ThoRe82 schrieb:


> Hallo bin seit letztem jahr Neuling im Meefoangeln.
> Habe mir gleich mal wathose, ne Balzer Diabolo VI Meerforelle und ne 3000red arc mit ner 10er u.12er geflochtenen besorgt.
> 
> Also ab ans/ins wasser. mein Angelgebiet war die ostsee bei Neustadt (genauergesagt Klinikum).
> ...


Klar machst du was falsch du muß jetzt jeden tag im wasser stehen und irgenwann ist dein knüppel richtig krumm 
die erste ist am schwersten die 2 kommt von ganz alleine |supergri
fahre mal nach weissenhaus da fängst du auch dein fisch 
viel glück und denk drann im www fängt man keine fische 
nur der köder im wasser bringt die die 80 #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> fahre mal nach weissenhaus da fängst du auch dein fisch



Und wenn's der letzte Platz wäre an dem es auf der Welt MeFos gäbe... nein, nein und nochmals nein 
Nie und nimmer wird mich dieser FoPu sehen


----------



## ThoRe82 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Hallo erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps. 
Werde es dieses Wochenende mal aufs Neue versuchen (wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe) ansonnsten wohl nächstes.

Mal schauen ob es mir diesmal glingt was an den Haken zu bekommen.

Wer weitere Anregungen hat gerne melden:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



ThoRe82 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps.
> Werde es dieses Wochenende mal aufs Neue versuchen (wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe) ansonnsten wohl nächstes.
> 
> Mal schauen ob es mir diesmal glingt was an den Hacken zu bekommen.
> ...



geh mal rüber in die sierksdorfer bucht........da biste auch nicht alleine.......#6


----------



## Jungangler97 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



goeddoek schrieb:


> - mit Wathosen *kann* man ins Wasser, sollte man aber erst, nachdem man den Nahbereich ordentlich und konzentiert abgefischt hat. Sieht man immer wieder: ran an'n Strand und rein in die Fluten|bigeyes Ist nachvollziehbar, weil man ja heiß aufs Angeln ist. 'ne ganze Menge Mefos hat man dann aber mit Sicherheit verjagt |bigeyes Also erst 15 -20 Würfe ( wichtig: auch ruhig mal quer zum Ufer ) machen und dann - wenn man auf 'ne Sandbank kommen kann rauswaten. Ansonsten nicht die Zeit mit "rumgewate" verplempern, sondern am Ufer Strecke machen. One Step, one Cast



Heißt das, dass man auch ohne Wathose vom Ufer nicht unerhebliche Chancen hat?


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass man auch ohne Wathose vom Ufer nicht unerhebliche Chancen hat?



Exakt das


----------



## Jungangler97 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Und von Seebrücken/Molen? Meerforellen begeistern mich irgendwie, ist für mich aber in weiter Ferne gerückt... Vielleicht jetzt nicht mehr so weit.


----------



## inselkandidat (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

@Jungangler97: ich würde mal frech behaupten*,* 90 % aller je von mir gefangenen Meerforellen hätte ich keine Watbüxe gebraucht...Warum? Weil ich höchstens bis zum Knie im Wasser stand und auch gut vom Strand aus hätte den Fisch fangen können...:qAlso Stiefel an und ran ans Wasser..


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Und von Seebrücken/Molen?



Kann man machen, ist mir aber zu "stationär"  :q

Wie gesagt > 





goeddoek schrieb:


> Ansonsten nicht die Zeit mit "rumgewate" verplempern, *sondern am Ufer Strecke machen*. One Step, one Cast







Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Meerforellen begeistern mich irgendwie, ist für mich aber in weiter Ferne gerückt... Vielleicht jetzt nicht mehr so weit.




Versteh ich nicht |kopfkrat Ran ans Wasser, "Blinker des Vertrauens" drantüddeln und los ....
Irgendwann muss man ja anfangen :m Und jetzt stehen die Chancen gut.Gerade in NWM sollte's doch jetzt richtig brummen! Also keinen Kopp machen, sondern fangen #6


----------



## Jungangler97 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Problem ist nur, dass noch für 1 1/2 Wochen in unserem Zweitwohnsitz im tiefsten Baden-Württemberg festsitze...


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Ooooch, ich denke, dass in zwei Wochen auch noch die ein oder andere Meerforelle in der Ostsee "rumkreuzt" |wavey: :q


----------



## woern1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Neeeeee, das is dann vorbei......., die sind dann schon wech....:q

rübergeschwommen nach Lolland....

w.


----------



## Kunde (10. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Meerfrellen angeln und damit ich nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen muss nutze ich diesen vorhandenen Thread.

So...
Frage 1: Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nach Langeland und will das erste mal gezielt auf Meerforelle angeln, dazu brauche ich noch ein paar Köder Tipps was an Blinkern/Wobbler in keiner Köderbox fehlen darf. Hab mir schon ein 6 Spökets gekauft aber ein paar Köder wollte ich noch gern mitnehmen.

Frage 2: Ich habe noch einiges an Spinnern. Ich weiß natürlich das ein Spinner nicht sehr weit geworfen werden kann aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das er Fisch bringen könnte. Hat irgendwer sonmal Erfahrungen mit Spinnern auf Meerforelle sammeln können?

Frage 3: Faulenzen auf Dorsch. Meine Überlegung ist es genau so auf Dorsch zu angeln wie es auf Zander gemacht wird. Das heißt mit der Wathose ins Wasser, Gummifisch mit Bleikopf ans Band und denn Faulenzen. 
Hast diesbezüglich sonmal jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Sorry wenns gleich so viele Fragen sind, ich bin auf dem Gebiet blutiger Anfänger und erhoffe mir so nicht ganz so viel Lehrgeld zahlen zu müssen :m

Gruß Kunde


----------



## Greenhorn (10. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



Kunde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Meerfrellen angeln und damit ich nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen muss nutze ich diesen vorhandenen Thread.
> 
> So...
> ...


 
Moin, das Buch würde ich mir holen:
http://www.north-guiding.com/angelfuehrer/angelfuehrer-langeland.html
Das beste, was ich dazu bisher gelesen habe.


----------



## todes.timo (10. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Ich würde mir aufjedem Fall 1,5m Flourcarbon als vorfach vorbinden, da die Mefo ein Augenjäger ist. 
Zu den Ködern kann ich nur sagen "nur der Köder der im Wasser ist, fängt".
Mal in den Himmel gucken da, der Köder einen Kontrast zum Himmel haben sollte ( mefo guckt von unten nach oben )


----------



## k-bay (10. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



Kunde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Meerfrellen angeln und damit ich nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen muss nutze ich diesen vorhandenen Thread.
> 
> So...
> Frage 1: Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nach Langeland und will das erste mal gezielt auf Meerforelle angeln, dazu brauche ich noch ein paar Köder Tipps was an Blinkern/Wobbler in keiner Köderbox fehlen darf. Hab mir schon ein 6 Spökets gekauft aber ein paar Köder wollte ich noch gern mitnehmen.



ich fische am liebsten mit falkfish gno und snaps blinkern.
die farben: kupfer, schwarz-rot, perlmutt-rosa laufen gut!
ich persönlich fische lieber etwas schwerer. 25g bei snaps und 28g bei gno.



Kunde schrieb:


> Frage 2: Ich habe noch einiges an Spinnern. Ich weiß natürlich das ein Spinner nicht sehr weit geworfen werden kann aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das er Fisch bringen könnte. Hat irgendwer sonmal Erfahrungen mit Spinnern auf Meerforelle sammeln können?


funktioniert. aber wie du schon sagtest, ist die wurfweite ein problem.



Kunde schrieb:


> Frage 3: Faulenzen auf Dorsch. Meine Überlegung ist es genau so auf Dorsch zu angeln wie es auf Zander gemacht wird. Das heißt mit der Wathose ins Wasser, Gummifisch mit Bleikopf ans Band und denn Faulenzen.
> Hast diesbezüglich sonmal jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?


wahrscheinlich wird es noch etwas früh für den dorsch sein. ansonsten ist deine taktik schon richtig. ich würde allerdings beim mefo-blinker bleiben. 5 umdrehungen und dann bis zum aufschlag sacken lassen.

viel spass!


----------



## laxvän (11. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Gummifisch könnte aber auch gut funktionieren.
Ich habe letztes Jahr im Herbst einige Dorsche mit der Faulenzertaktik und Gummifsch verhaften können.


----------



## vermesser (14. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Nochmal bezüglich Spinnern und Mefo...das geht durchaus, wie ich schon sehen durfte. 

Tüdelt mal einen Abu Mörrum Bleikopfspinner ran, der fliegt weiter als mancher Blinker :q !

Gefangen hab ich selbst allerdings noch nix drauf, aber gesehen, daß auf Spinner Meerforellen gefangen wurden.


----------



## MaikP (14. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Man kann sehr gut mit Spinnern fischen und fangen.
In Dänemark ist das Standard.
Die Dinger auf den Bildern fliegen durchaus 80m.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Hansen fight (14. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

@ kunde
Wenn du auf LL bist dann guck mal bei Thomas (Angelladen ) in Spodsbjerg rein der hat gute Tipps wo was geht.
Das mit den Spinnern auf Mefo lass mal lieber |bigeyesversuch es mit z.b
Hansen Stripper 12 gr. Gladsax Wobbler 2o gr. etc.
Geh nicht gleich ins wasser die Fische stehen dicht am ufer
Dorsche vom Ufer geht gut in Gulstav im Süden bei Bagenkop
In 4 Wochen bin ich auch wieder auf meinr Insel.
Gruß Christoh


----------



## Jungangler97 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Habe gerade gesehen, dass es im Penny eine Wathose gibt. FÜr 16€ kann man zwar nicht viel erwarten, aber für mich Anfänger reichts.  Also doch nicht nur mit Stiefeln. ;D


----------



## MaikP (14. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Sorry *Kunde*,
ich wollte dich natürlich aufs Glatteis führen. Mit "Spinnern"
fängt man in Wirklichkeit nix. Allerdings hast du mit 6 Spökets schon reichlich *Leergeld* bezahlt und wenn du die toten Dinger dann fleißig durchgekurbelt hast kannst du ja mal 5 Würfe mit einem deiner Spinner probieren, die kosten wenigstens nichts.
Ach so, die Hansen Stripper fliegen auch nicht viel weiter als deine Spinner, fangen aber auch schon mal ein Fischlein.
Wenn du Geld ausgeben willst solltest du auch einen
Snaps in 20 o. 25g nicht außer acht lassen.
Ich selbst fische nur Durchlaufblinker mit *Einzelhaken*.
Hier noch ein Bild von meiner am Sonntag entnommenner
70er. Die anderen 6 kleineren schwimmen wieder.
Meinen Köder habe ich wegretuschiert. Der Verkauf von Stripper und Spöket muß ja weitergehen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## MaxMann (15. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*



MaikP schrieb:


> Sorry *Kunde*,
> ich wollte dich natürlich aufs Glatteis führen. Mit "Spinnern"
> fängt man in Wirklichkeit nix. Allerdings hast du mit 6 Spökets schon reichlich *Leergeld* bezahlt und wenn du die toten Dinger dann fleißig durchgekurbelt hast kannst du ja mal 5 Würfe mit einem deiner Spinner probieren, die kosten wenigstens nichts.
> Ach so, die Hansen Stripper fliegen auch nicht viel weiter als deine Spinner, fangen aber auch schon mal ein Fischlein.
> ...


 
meinst du solche Durchlaufblinker von Wuttke Pilker 15g o. 25g?
die hätte ich auch immer dabei.


----------



## Kunde (16. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Danksschön für die Tipps/Beiträge!
Fühle mich nun ein bisschen besser vorbereitet, den Rest werde ich mir vor Ort erfragen und denn mal meine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln und vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem ein oder anderen Fisch...

Gruß Kunde


----------



## Kunde (21. März 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Auto ist gepackt und Brote für den weg geschmiert! Kann also losgehen auf die Piste!
Drückt mir die Daumen das ich nen Fisch zu gesicht bekomme...

Gruß Kunde


----------



## Barosz (4. April 2012)

*AW: Mefoneuling??? Was mache ich falsch oder kann ich verbessern*

Bin auch Mefoneuling und kann mich nicht für den "richtigen" (wenn es überhazupt so eine gibt) Köder entscheiden. Bin in DK und die Mefo-Saison hat hier wohl noch nicht so richtig begonnen, da ich hier noch keinen richtigen Angler angetroffen. Mit Wathose und Watkescher und was halt einen Profi vom Touristen unterscheidet. 
Mein Sortiment an Köder ist unten zu sehen. Am Spöket (nicht drauf) hatte ich gestern eine Untermaßige dran. Die anderen Köder brachten bisher noch keinen Erfolg. 
Was könnt ihr mir fü den morgigen Tag empgehlen, ich kann mich einfach nicht entschieden :q

Grüße aus Dänemark


----------

